# Best cure for severe bloating



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

Help!This bloating is driving me crazy! I have moved up about 2 pant sizes in 3 months. Some days my stomach sticks out farther that my breasts! (which aren't very big to begin with, and this bloating only makes them look smaller) Is there any over the counter aid that will not interfere with my IBS meds? (I'm on Modulon) I have been able to handle/deal with/accept all the other aspects of IBS fairly well, it's just that this is a major blow to my self-esteem that I really don't need.







Thank goodness for all of you out there who understand - reading the forum on a regular basis has helped me a great deal!!!!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I use Bentyl and that seems to help my bloating.


----------



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi! If your bloating is related to constipation, I can tell you what worked wonders for me. Metamucil. God's gift to IBS if you ask me. I have a glass of that a night before I go to bed and it helps "get things movin'" in the a.m so I don't bloat. Another thing I would highly recommend (other than the obvious like tracking which foods make you bloat) is check in to acupuncture. It took about three months (about 6 visits) before I saw results, but it really has helped. Take care.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm thinking about trying acupuncture for this problem too.I've gained some weight over the last few months, and put that together with the bloating, I hate the way my body looks. I had to go out shopping for some light weight pants and shorts tonite because I have nothing that I can wear this year in the warmer weather. I had to go up a full size, and of course it's hard to find styles that won't put pressure on my abdomen. I ended up buying a 1X pair of elastic-waist shorts because I need the expansion room! I'm only 118 lbs. but my waist gets HUGE.







I wonder if guys with IBS have difficulty with this body image thing with the bloating.


----------



## crispy (Apr 21, 2002)

Hi! I thought of one more thing on the bloating subject. Now I don't know this for sure, but I think bloating has alot to do with our bodies not digesting our food properly. It basically sits in our stomachs and ferments which leads to bloating. One of the many things my acupuncture guy has done for me is start me on Digestive Enzymes. I don't know if these will clash with meds (i don't thing they will) but you take two with meals and it assists in digestion. The kind I take is the NOW brand called AbsorbAid. If you are worried about how it will work with your meds, go to now.com and ask the company. I know they have worked super well for me and I don't get indigestion anymore. Check it out.


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

crispybangs (love your screen name),Glad you are doing better with the enzymes! My boyfriend, who has wheat intolerance, has gotten alot of help from them too. I tried them but they don't do anything for me.I can actually feel the tissues in my colon swelling up when I bloat. Sometimes the parts of the colon on the sides (ascending and descending) stick out. I had my bf feel it one time and he was amazed--feels like a hard balloon.


----------

